# Boston Police Special Requirements



## CodeBlue1970 (Feb 4, 2007)

The Boston Police Department has set a new standard for security officers that seek limited police powers in the City of Boston. 
After July 1, 1996 all candidates wishing to be appointed Special Officers by the Boston Police Department and acquiring powers of arrest *will be required to have attended a prescribed course of training*

Does anyone know what the prescribed course would be that BPD would accept to sit for the exam.

I cannot find anything on the web about SPO in Boston


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Call BPD Licensing at 617-343-4425 and ask for the "Rule 400" guidelines. Det./Sgt. Mosher (?sp) is in-charge and he can answer your questions about what type of prior academy, if any, he'll accept in lieu of doing one of the Rule 400 approved ones. 
In the past Bill Cloran ran an "SPO" Academy as well as the Mass Reserve Police Officers Federation in Tewksbury. The MRPF does not currently have any future classes scheduled. Hope that this helps. As always, stay healthy and safe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

Right now William Cloran is the only one offering the course. He tries to give it 2 or 3 times a year depending on interest. The Mass Reserve Police Federation is basically out of business. In the past, if Alliance Security or Longwood hired you they would hold a class at their offices and provide you with the training.

It is 160 hours and cost about 1300 dollars. William Cloran has a law office you can call in Newton.

Do a search in the training section as I posted his web site address a few months ago


----------

